# CPO vs. Carmax extended warranty



## TouringAddict (May 2, 2012)

rmorin49 said:


> I've never found a CarMax that will negotiate and their prices don't include a warranty beyond any remaining OEM warranty.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Bimmerfest mobile app


Correct, they do not negotiate - their model is fixed price.

You'll probably find better deals there on 4+ year old BMWs. So apples to apples on a 2-3 year old lease return may tip the scales to the dealer, esp. if they offer a CPO warranty for the same price.

Personally I usually look for something 4-6 years old, low miles, optioned well.


----------

